# Happy Birthday Tango!



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango turned 4 on Tuesday 24th May. It's hard to believe I've had him 3 1/2 years! He's a rescue, I got him when he was around 7 1/2 months old. We had a little doggie party to celebrate his day! :hello1:

The Birthday Boy! Not terribly happy about his party hat 



























Jazz got into the party spirit too!









"♬♫ Happy Birthday to youuuuuuu.....♬♫ "



























Except for the party hats, the dogs had a good time. Eating freeze dried chicken treats and canned dog food is a very special treat!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh bless him ,happy belated birthday


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

*Happy Birthday sweetheart!!*


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy belated birthday Tango. You are sooo cute.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tango!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi happy 4 year old day to you tango and many more i think jazz had the most fun at her brothers party haha


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

happy birthday looks like they had a fab time


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Aw, how cute! Happy birthday, Tango.

Jeanette


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tango!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday, handsome!! What sweethearts they are!!


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

This could easily be the most adorable thing I see all day...he is just NOT having that hat.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Deerboy's Momma said:


> This could easily be the most adorable thing I see all day...*he is just NOT having that hat.*


You are exactly right lol! 

But he's a smart little cookie, he KNEW that getting the delicious food he smelled was contingent on me being able to get the pictures I wanted.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy belated birthday sweetie!


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Tink said:


> You are exactly right lol!
> 
> But he's a smart little cookie, he KNEW that getting the delicious food he smelled was contingent on me being able to get the pictures I wanted.


LMAO, they are such lil' stinkers some times (most of the time? Definitely most of the time on my end!)...I swear, if chis weren't so darn cute, they'd be in a lot more trouble! xD


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Lateee Happy Birthday Tango !!!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Love those pics! Happy b-day Tango!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Tango, you big boy. Looks like Mummy spoiled you & I'm sure you deserve it!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY TANGO!!  You are toooooo cute! Your sister too!!


----------

